# F8



## mimason

Picked up 2 days ago. Have 125 miles in already. Still need to cut fork down and replace saddle with a white Selle Italia same model. Awesome ride. Crazy stiff and yet does not beat you up. It handles the rough stuff well and handling is very confident. Wheels will be replaced with some Enve Classic 65s once I get the Chris King 11 speed conversion kit installed. If anyone is on the fence about this bike don't be. Its a dream ride. I've been on a Giant Advanced SL w/ ISP for 6-7 years and this ride is less fatiguing and faster.

Setup: size 54, Di2 DA, Enve cockpit 
Weight 15lb 5 oz as pictured


----------



## Donn12

nice! I have had a 2013 65.1 for 2 years now and I am starting to get the itch to upgrade. a white saddle will make the bike


----------



## Rokh Hard

awesome thread! just in time as im over to velo to pet my new F8 frame (same color as yours!) in the AM....and start sorting out the bits....

funny.....the fame hrach had in the window was orange....i love orange, favorite color. matte black n orange, color of my 2014 Rokh (got the last one in the US in fact)......i just needed a 62 in the F8 orange!.....we had trouble locating the orange frame with pinarello, didnt exist in the catalogue.....everything came up red. various combos of red. over the weeks, the usual post ride friendly banter at the shop "its orange, no its red, no its orange, no its red" ect.....until one morning took it out in the sunlight, sure enough it red! Fisxt!

so....i want orange, i have to go into the "custom paint" program with pinarello....extra $1K.....so.....that red was close enough to orange for me, so i got the red....aka "Big Rojo" heh. 

im pretty much set on campy full super record (no batteries thank you) pure artwork that SR, enve carbon bars, (rokh hard loves em) another fizik carbon snake (no more specialized products, broke a carbon toupe' pro in a month) rokh hard loves the snake. wonderful saddle. 

not sure of the wheels...thats a big one, not sure there. may go with full campy there as well....or enve, they make good wheels at a good price, local boys too......or higher end fulcrum (campy), thats what rokh hard came with stock...they stay true, just want em lighter....wheels....more discussion/edu needed there with hrach/builder and mechs.

btw....yer F8 looks sweet.....we will have similar look, different bits. the ride feedback you give is encouraging, considering i have yet to ride a F8 frame (hey, not many 60+ demos laying around)....and all the feedback reports for the dogma are stellar.....and word is the F8 is "bettah" than the DM, so im trusting the ones who know. enjoy the ride!

rokh_hard


----------



## Donn12

how tall are you?



Rokh Hard said:


> awesome thread! just in time as im over to velo to pet my new F8 frame (same color as yours!) in the AM....and start sorting out the bits....
> 
> funny.....the fame hrach had in the window was orange....i love orange, favorite color. matte black n orange, color of my 2014 Rokh (got the last one in the US in fact)......i just needed a 62 in the F8 orange!.....we had trouble locating the orange frame with pinarello, didnt exist in the catalogue.....everything came up red. various combos of red. over the weeks, the usual post ride friendly banter at the shop "its orange, no its red, no its orange, no its red" ect.....until one morning took it out in the sunlight, sure enough it red! Fisxt!
> 
> so....i want orange, i have to go into the "custom paint" program with pinarello....extra $1K.....so.....that red was close enough to orange for me, so i got the red....aka "Big Rojo" heh.
> 
> im pretty much set on campy full super record (no batteries thank you) pure artwork that SR, enve carbon bars, (rokh hard loves em) another fizik carbon snake (no more specialized products, broke a carbon toupe' pro in a month) rokh hard loves the snake. wonderful saddle.
> 
> not sure of the wheels...thats a big one, not sure there. may go with full campy there as well....or enve, they make good wheels at a good price, local boys too......or higher end fulcrum (campy), thats what rokh hard came with stock...they stay true, just want em lighter....wheels....more discussion/edu needed there with hrach/builder and mechs.
> 
> btw....yer F8 looks sweet.....we will have similar look, different bits. the ride feedback you give is encouraging, considering i have yet to ride a F8 frame (hey, not many 60+ demos laying around)....and all the feedback reports for the dogma are stellar.....and word is the F8 is "bettah" than the DM, so im trusting the ones who know. enjoy the ride!
> 
> rokh_hard


----------



## Rokh Hard

Donn12 said:


> how tall are you?


6 feet....and 5 inches. all leg. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard

stopped by and saw Big Rojo in the box this afternoon.....amazing creation. turns out its a 59.5 not a 60. good enough.

looked at some groupo..... IF we can locate 175mm crank arm to match the set. hrach will install the Campy 80th anniversary RS groupo

Campagnolo 80th Anniversary

however i will pass on the 80th wheelset....they are tubular and $4800. i prefer these, they will suit Big Rojo just dandy....shamal....

Shamal Mille - Medium Profile Campagnolo

if we cant find a 175 80th crank arm, might go with 2015 SR...or....he has a customer who just stripped 2011 barely used SR set off his bike.....which i can get for a a very reasonable price....im holding out for the 175!! 

im going to swap some parts back over from Rokh Hard (enve bars and fizik seat) and return Rokh Hard to original glory....although i might put on some wider bars as the stockers are 38-39....and i need at least a 42-44.

....it begins!


----------



## Newaround

I have question regarding F8. On this picture is clearly visible misalignment of two opposite bottle holders. Is it some kind of mistake on the frame or is this position normal on F8 due to asymmetry of the frame?


----------



## Rokh Hard

what did the shop from where you purchased it say?




Newaround said:


> View attachment 303024
> 
> 
> I have question regarding F8. On this picture is clearly visible misalignment of two opposite bottle holders. Is it some kind of mistake on the frame or is this position normal on F8 due to asymmetry of the frame?


----------



## Newaround

Nothing, its not my bike, i saw it at my friends place, but is genuine.


----------



## Rokh Hard

good question for the dealer, gita. could be the bottle cage too.


----------



## Newaround

Do you own a F8?


----------



## Rokh Hard

yes i do


----------



## Newaround

Great, so you can help me, can you do the measure with the bottle holders on the frame, the one on the seat tube should be in upper holes? Are they aligned. I did some reading and apparently down tube is moved to the right (asymmetry of the frame)


----------



## Rokh Hard

dont know when ill get to measure this for you as its going to be sometime as the frame is in the box at the bike shop, we are collecting the bits.....not going to make a special trip to measure the bottle cage mounts. 

maybe Donn12 can help you with that.

might be faster to ask/email a dealer who is williing to measure one, or go by a shop that has one and measure it. or ask gita, they probably have the correct specs as well.

Gitabike


----------



## Newaround

Ty


----------



## Rokh Hard

sorry....maybe mimason who started this thread, he might have the F8 in his garage!





Newaround said:


> Ty


----------



## mimason

I just went to look at mine. I never noticed this even when I installed the bottle cages. I can confirm that there IS an offset similar to your pic. Mine is less noticeable due to the Zipp cages I use. This is definitely due to the asymmetric frame. The seat tube is not on the same plane and the down tube. Its really a non issue.



Newaround said:


> View attachment 303024
> 
> 
> I have question regarding F8. On this picture is clearly visible misalignment of two opposite bottle holders. Is it some kind of mistake on the frame or is this position normal on F8 due to asymmetry of the frame?


----------



## mimason

Update.....I am loving this bike. I'm now rockin my Enve 65s(had to convert to 11sp) and a white saddle. I've logged about 500 miles the past three weeks and got in some climbing Sunday. 

Rokh Hard - congrats! You are going to love the red. It looks awesome built up in person and outside on the road. I had a black matte Giant TCR ADV SL before and it was huge change. Now I look around and see nothing but black bikes so Im glad about my choice. The color also makes me want to keep it clean. I was almost going to pull the trigger on the 955 Titan color which would have been awesome but I saw the red built up in person so decided to go bold.


----------



## Rokh Hard

thats great news that you love it! i hear only the best feedback from those who ride them....the owner of the shop where i bought mine, we ride together on wed AM....hes built one up (black/lime green) and he loves it too! i cant wait to see it in the AM! 

how does it feel in the climb? we have LOTS of vertical feet here in my backyard, socal.....thursday is climbing day......did 17K back in nov in 9.6hrs.....will enjoy doing that on Big Rojo....

https://www.strava.com/activities/219701880

that was on Rokh Hard....so im super excited about climbing with the F8....because that means we get to go DOWN the hill!!!

i too was looking at the titan....but yeah....look around....everyone is matte black/black this year. Big Rojo is gonna jump....and it will match the new company/team kits we are having made.



mimason said:


> Update.....I am loving this bike. I'm now rockin my Enve 65s(had to convert to 11sp) and a white saddle. I've logged about 500 miles the past three weeks and got in some climbing Sunday.
> 
> Rokh Hard - congrats! You are going to love the red. It looks awesome built up in person and outside on the road. I had a black matte Giant TCR ADV SL before and it was huge change. Now I look around and see nothing but black bikes so Im glad about my choice. The color also makes me want to keep it clean. I was almost going to pull the trigger on the 955 Titan color which would have been awesome but I saw the red built up in person so decided to go bold.


----------



## mimason

Bike is super stiff. I'm around 180lbs now but I can't seem flex the bike so it is very efficient. I am still adjusting the front end setup. Your strava climb is awesome.. Nice job. I never did more than 11k and that was in 5:40 at 6 Gap in GA.....but I'm a tt guy so ill take it. lol


----------



## Rokh Hard

right on. climbing is climbing. goal is to get to the top....so we can go....DOWN!!! wooohooo!!!!

i LOVE the way the Rokh begs for more speed n twist....i cant imagine what the F8 is going to pull on me.....hell....im getting wood just thinking about it now!

i also like that they went back to traditional threaded BB....the creaking freaks me sometimes.

is it quiet? 8)



mimason said:


> Bike is super stiff. I'm around 180lbs now but I can't seem flex the bike so it is very efficient. I am still adjusting the front end setup. Your strava climb is awesome.. Nice job. I never did more than 11k and that was in 5:40 at 6 Gap in GA.....but I'm a tt guy so ill take it. lol


----------



## mimason

S


Rokh Hard said:


> i also like that they went back to traditional threaded BB....the creaking freaks me sometimes.
> 
> is it quiet? 8)


BB Italian was a good call in my book as well as all the traditional setups like brakes etc. i can't imagine what it would be like working on a look 795.

Quite? NO, not with the ENVE 65 roar. Ha but yes very smooth


----------



## AJ88V

Newaround said:


> View attachment 303024
> 
> 
> I have question regarding F8. On this picture is clearly visible misalignment of two opposite bottle holders. Is it some kind of mistake on the frame or is this position normal on F8 due to asymmetry of the frame?


The holes in the water bottle cages have a little slop in them. I am sure you could loosen the bolts and shift each cage and tighten so they align better. Also, there could be a little twist bias in the bottle cages too. If they're made in the same molds, they would have the bias in the same direction, and that offset would be exaggerated when they're oriented opposite as on the seat and down tubes.


----------



## Rokh Hard

elongate the holes in the cages. fixst.


----------



## mimason

Estimating, I'd say my cages are offest 2mm due to asymmetric frame.


----------



## Newaround

Great, thank you a lot!


----------



## NTA

My colour for f8,soon 56 size.:thumbsup:


----------



## mimason

Rokh Hard! Ride report?


----------



## Rokh Hard

mimason said:


> Rokh Hard! Ride report?


awesome.


----------



## etil_etanoat

Finally decided to pull the trigger on a Dogma F8 frame and registered to the forum to learn from all great Pinarello users!

Frame finally arrived two weeks ago after nearly 3 months of waiting. Currently sitting in my garage as I put together the list of components (and also the fund) for my dream bike.

I am 5' 8" and riding a 47. 47 geometry is just fractionally different from the 50, my LBS advise to go 47 for better fit.


----------



## Rokh Hard

right on!! 

you got yourself an incredible frame. that thing is fast and comfortable.

the pix above show Grande Rosso my original 2015 Super Record setup on it, which ultimately did not work so i had it removed and just today got it back with a tasty new 2015 dura ace di2 grouppo on it. i highly recommend the di2 setup if you can swing it.

welcome to the cream of the crop! enjoy! 




etil_etanoat said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger on a Dogma F8 frame and registered to the forum to learn from all great Pinarello users!
> 
> Frame finally arrived two weeks ago after nearly 3 months of waiting. Currently sitting in my garage as I put together the list of components (and also the fund) for my dream bike.
> 
> I am 5' 8" and riding a 47. 47 geometry is just fractionally different from the 50, my LBS advise to go 47 for better fit.


----------



## antihero77

Congrats on the F8. I have owned MANY bikes in my life all very exp bikes. And by FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I have never ridden a better bike then the F8. I have owned every dogma. This bike is a dream to ride. You will not be let down.


----------



## antihero77

And if you are looking for a great build my 2 cents is electric. I would go full 6870. Not to offend anyone here but dura ace is a complete waste of money. You want to lose 1/2 pound lose a water bottle. $1000 saved


----------



## Rokh Hard

Di2!!! :thumbsup:




antihero77 said:


> And if you are looking for a great build my 2 cents is electric. I would go full 6870. Not to offend anyone here but dura ace is a complete waste of money. You want to lose 1/2 pound lose a water bottle. $1000 saved


----------



## etil_etanoat

The damage of the F8 frame to my wallet is huge thus I will need to wait a bit to get the rest of the components. It is miserable to know the frame is sitting there but I can't ride it yet! The flip side is that who knows what new tech is going to reveal during TDF this year and I may be able to get the latest tech on my F8 :thumbsup:


----------



## mimason

I would not hesitate to strap on mech ultegra to buy time. Ride bro ride!


----------



## etil_etanoat

The frame that breaks my wallet. Looks even better in person...3 months is worth the wait  :thumbsup:

For now below are what I planned for my build:
ENVE SES 4.5 wheelset
ENVE Carbon stem
ENVE SES Aero bar
Fabric ALM saddle
Shimano DuraAce Di2
EE Cycle breaks


----------



## mimason

etil_etanoat said:


> The frame that breaks my wallet. Looks even better in person...3 months is worth the wait  :thumbsup:
> 
> For now below are what I planned for my build:
> ENVE SES 4.5 wheelset
> ENVE Carbon stem
> ENVE SES Aero bar
> Fabric ALM saddle
> Shimano DuraAce Di2
> EE Cycle breaks
> 
> View attachment 305668


wiggo style. Just don't throw your bike down like he does. Murdered out ENVE will be cool. EE brakes is a nice twist.


----------



## Rokh Hard

etil_etanoat said:


> The flip side is that who knows what new tech is going to reveal during TDF this year and I may be able to get the latest tech on my F8 :thumbsup:



one thing that is absolute todays tech is tomorrows old school! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard

mimason said:


> I would not hesitate to strap on mech ultegra to buy time. Ride bro ride!


ultegra would work just fine on the F8....afterwards, if you have the funds Di2 is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rokh Hard

well....at least you wont have a jacked up F8 frame with the shimano setup!




etil_etanoat said:


> Shimano DuraAce Di2
> 
> 
> View attachment 305668


----------



## antihero77

That is quite the shopping list.

If you are strapped for money why are you wasting it on such a crazy build?


----------



## Rokh Hard

antihero77 said:


> If you are strapped for money why are you wasting it on such a crazy build?



because passion has no price! :thumbsup:

or.....


----------



## etil_etanoat

antihero77 said:


> That is quite the shopping list.
> 
> If you are strapped for money why are you wasting it on such a crazy build?


I am not exactly strapped for money. Just choose not to do all the big splash back to back. On the other hand, I am still shopping around to find the right components...those are my kinda shortlisted components...things might change depend on what pops up in the next couple of weeks/months. 



Rokh Hard said:


> because passion has no price! :thumbsup:


I agree...totally :thumbsup:


----------



## mimason

Here it is with the latest setup.


----------



## etil_etanoat

What bottom bracket do you guys use for your Pinarello F8?


----------



## mimason

Shimano italian


----------



## Wirenut

Changed out to areo bars and Ultegra DI2. I never rode in the drops and wanted another position to ride in. DI2 is pretty amazing!


----------



## Cinelli 82220

antihero77 said:


> I would go full 6870. Not to offend anyone here but dura ace is a complete waste of money


No offense but as a Dura Ace owner I have to say...you are absolutely correct.

Ultegra Di2 at 1300 to 1400 bucks for the whole group is amazing.


----------



## Rokh Hard

etil_etanoat said:


> What bottom bracket do you guys use for your Pinarello F8?



shimano dura ace.


----------



## Donn12

wirenut, what size is that and how tall are you?


----------



## mimason

Wirenut, why did you set up the F8 with a TT bike front end and not just go full TT bike? Conversely, I would just use a road bar set up and simply add some aero bars. I don't get it.


----------



## Wirenut

I'm 6'4". Like I said, I never used the drops on my regular bars. I wanted to add clip on bars to give me a different riding position, but couldn't find anything that would have fit the Most bars that I had on the bike. So I found some aero bars that had a slight bend to it like how my hands are on the hoods.


----------

